# Rotisserie ribs in the snow



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Good for you!  Now, if spending your (celebrated) birthday by yourself is a problem, just hollar!  :-D  they'll be coming from every direction!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Who's "Jove" and why are you doing the ribs by him? Finnster won't like this!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Who's "Jove" and why are you doing the ribs by him? Finnster won't like this!!!!!



Thats just not funny   :-(


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 6, 2005)

that looks awesome, good job gettin out there .... I wimped out of my rib cook on Friday cuz of snow and cold, now I am ashamed ... :prayer:


----------



## john pen (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan, you have inspired me...Its 4:30am and my butts have been on since around 2am, but what really inspired me was pic # 4. Ive switched from coffee to beer !


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 6, 2005)

You've got a "avacado" colored grill? When did ya get it, 1967?


----------

